# Two Filters On OEM VR6



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Two filters on oem VR6...Everyone changes the rear on on the pulley end of the engine, but what about the one on the front side? In the pic below, the arrow is pointed at this filter:


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

The red part is the oil cooler. Nothing to be changed. The only oil filter on the VR6 is the part indicated with an arrow.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

Ditto

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Nuh-uh... The other side of the block is where the oil filter that is changed to refresh the filter and oil. The plastic one that uses this filter:











I've never heard of the filter under the oil cooler being changed, as a matter of fact, the first I heard or saw of the filter under the oem oil cooler was in my research on the Schimmel replacement housing for using spin-on filters. 



EPilot said:


> The red part is the oil cooler. Nothing to be changed. The only oil filter on the VR6 is the part indicated with an arrow.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Well yes the filter under the cooler is replaced during a standard oil service. The one you refer to seems a bit dubious as it appears nowhere in diagrams, parts lists or random Oil change how to videos. I'd love to see a photo, diagram part number or any other supporting information you may have in an attempt to expand my knowledge of this filter on the rear right of a VR6.


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

kgw said:


> Nuh-uh... The other side of the block is where the oil filter that is changed to refresh the filter and oil. The plastic one that uses this filter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah hunh - ts just the the cooler - literally tens of oil changes backs up my statement. 

Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Took off the skid plate yesterday...  Laying on back....Right, left... Amazing!


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

kgw said:


> Took off the skid plate yesterday...  Laying on back....Right, left... Amazing!


You know, I gotta whole lotta respect for someone willing to own uo to their mistake. Sincerely impressed since it was done with humor as well!

You should have used some hot sauce...i put that $hit on everything!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

And, here we are today...










Moving right along


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

A little bit further: 










Gotta go up the coast a bit: peace in the valley


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

So - someone replaced the regular canister w/paper filter with an upgraded cooler snd regular oil filter? 
Ive seen those but never did one. I did a relocate on one of my VR6's as well as a canister upgrade on my sons 2015 GLI but never upgraded to cooler to take a regular filter.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The Setrab oil cooler went in with the Schrick cams a few years back...I wanted a visual oil pressure gauge, and the Schimmel oil housing has 4 ports ( 3 NPT, 1 M10), with the center port being clean oil from the filter. The ability to use the spin-on filters with a much better anti-drain back valve sealed the deal


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The cooler is remounted on the car now. I was not happy with the previous mounting job....Not enough separation beween the cooler and the AC condenser 










Now I've got 1 1/2" separation at the bottom, and 2" separation at the top :thumbup:


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

kgw said:


> The cooler is remounted on the car now. I was not happy with the previous mounting job....Not enough separation beween the cooler and the AC condenser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! Looks good and should work much better!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I put the oil and coolant in, and started the engine...Only had to turn an oil pressure sender a few more turns to stop a drip. Before I put the soft bumper on, I changed out the grill: I put in an old Oettinger grill I got years ago from a forum member who was local to me.










I like it! Plus, I get the feeling it increases the air flow to the cooler, condenser, and radiator. I don't have any way of measuring it, but ...


----------



## groundnpound (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful. Really

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The years when Walter de’ Silva was design head at Audi produced some of the best looking cars of the marque IMHO. Here's an interview:

https://www.carbodydesign.com/archive/2006/12/23-interview-with-walter-de-silva/

The Italian sense of style is hard to beat.


----------

